# Poop eaters?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have two of those. YUCK!!! I've tried everything... the powder from the vet, pineapple, etc etc. The only thing that works here is a quick shovel. I scoop as it happens.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

I second the scoop as it happens policy also, thats our only way to prevent Sadie from "recycling".


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

We are right there with you!! I have tried everything. Gable will go weeks without any interest and then all of a sudden, he is back to fighting for it. I just make sure that I am ready to pull him away and scoop immediately. I only hope that he will eventually grow out of it.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Deer and bunny poop eater here  It has cost us a case of roundworm and Coccidia. I don't know how to stop it as they look like Zukes training treats.


----------



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Luckily Kingston hasnt gotten roundworms because of that, but it is a habit he needs to kick! I try to shovel it asap but obviously that doesnt always work... Thanks for the suggestions, like walexk King will lose interest then start up again, does anyone think that sour apple spray might work?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Just when I thought Gable lost interest, he did it again today. He caught me off guard and went when I wasn't ready to pick it up and then he turned around and....well, you know the rest. I have tried powders on his food, cayenne pepper poured on it (still ate it). I get so frustrated because I can't make it stop.


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you tried soaking their food and adding Green beans to their meals? They could be hungry, and green beans help fill them up soaking the kibble will usually "fluff" up the food so it makes them feel fuller. 

My girl who is 10 months was a poop eater, I started adding green beans and soaking each meal and she's stopped.. She no longer hungry...just another suggestion?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks and yes, I do both of them. Green Beans, soaked food and pumpkin.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

quick, very quick pick up. i have tried everything. this is definitely a fool proof method.


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

We dont have that problem ( knock on wood ) but our vet says they eat their poop if they are enzyme or mineral deficient. So you might try calcium supplements; with talking to the vet first of course, or try giving him something like banana slices ( I saw it on a Dog whisperer episode actually, they are potassium rich ). 
A friend has a Beagle who was a poop eater. He first tried Tabasco souse with no success. He then has put lots of ground black pepper on the poops he scooped and left them on the ground again. Black pepper irritates the nose and the tongue. It also just tastes yuck for a dog. After trying to eat a couple of "specially seasoned" poop, the dog just gave up on eating poop altogether. Though I cant imagine what inhaling something like black pepper does to their sensitive noses.


----------



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay I think I found the cure!!! It seems like i've done everything but....
A piece of advice... Always ask your mother for tips! I told my mom about this problem, and she said that since she had lots of dogs in her childhood, they once had a poop eater too. What she told me made so much sense; muzzle him when you send him outside to go potty! It works great! As soon as she told me, I stopped by the local petstore and bought a cheap muzzle for $8. I would never muzzle my dogs for anything else, so the cheaper one would work. So now, i just snap on the muzzle before I send him out. So far, no poop eaten!!! I am extatic! Finally a dirt cheap solution that really works! Hope this helps someone!


----------

